# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  با ساعت مطالعه 16 ساعت در روز و ....

## AccessDenied

دوستان بنده 10 روز دیگه کنکور دارم و رشتم ریاضیه 
درصدام هم تو اخرین ازمون سنجش به این صورت بوده : 
ادبیات : 50
عربی : 30
دینی : 70
زبان : 100
ریاضیات : حدود 70 الی 75 ( دقیق یادم نیست )
فیزیک : 50
شیمی : 0 

دوستان سوال بنده اینه که قصد دارم مهندسی نفت بخونم شیمی رو چی بخونم که بتونم 30 بزنم حداقل  البته بگم دوستان شیمی این نیست که هیچی نخوندم اطلاعاتم ناقصه و برای همین ریسک نکردم تست بزنم 
ممنون میشم از راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## masoumeh_n

@mohammacl

----------


## fatima.te

*یعنی چی ریسک نکردم تست بزنم؟ باید تست میزدین تا همین اطلاعات ناقص رو کامل کنین... ولی به هرحال.... شیمی2والکتروشیمی رو از خط ویزه بخونید و تست سراسری کار کنید*

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام
دوست عزیز در این شرایط به شما دو تا کتاب پیشنهاد می کنم:
1) اگه در صورتی که مطالب تقریبا از یادتون رفته و فکر می کنید به یه مرور کلی نیاز دارید کتاب فیل شیمی دوم دبیرستان رو بگیرید و بخونید که معادل 33 درصد کنکور هست
2) ولی اگه مطالب تقریبا یادتونه و میخواین یه مرور کلی روی مطالب داشته باشید بهتون موج آزمون شیمی پایه الگو رو پیشنهاد میدم که در عین داشتن درسنامه های خلاصه تست های مفیدی هم داره*

----------


## AccessDenied

منظورم از اون جمله این بود که تو ازمون سنجش ریسک نکردم و بزنم ولی تست که میزنم و میخوام اطلاعاتم کامل شه

----------


## AccessDenied

دوستان سوال دیگه بنده این هست که با این درصدا شانسی برای قبولی در رشته های مهندسی و یا مهندسی نفت دارم ؟؟

----------


## fatima.te

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AccessDenied


دوستان سوال دیگه بنده این هست که با این درصدا شانسی برای قبولی در رشته های مهندسی و یا مهندسی نفت دارم ؟؟


اگه حتما این درصدا رو بزنید بله که شانس حتی برای سه رقمی شدن.

برا رشته های ریاضی درصد زیاد بالایی ک لازم نیست میتونید برید سایت کانون درصداتونو وارد کنید متوجه میشید*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان بنده 10 روز دیگه کنکور دارم و رشتم ریاضیه 
> درصدام هم تو اخرین ازمون سنجش به این صورت بوده : 
> ادبیات : 50
> عربی : 30
> دینی : 70
> زبان : 100
> ریاضیات : حدود 70 الی 75 ( دقیق یادم نیست )
> فیزیک : 50
> شیمی : 0 
> ...


قسمت هایی که توی شیمی تسلط ندارید رو مطالعه کنید . اولویتتون با اینا باشه : شیمی 2 - ترمودینامیک -ترموشیمی
این دوتا تیپ تست رو هم کار کنید :
تماشا جزوه شیمی محمد رضا آقاجانی دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94)| آلاء
تماشا جزوه شیمی محمد رضا آقاجانی دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94)| آلاء

----------


## Suicide

خط ویژه ...

----------


## AccessDenied

دوستان نظر دیگه ای ندارن ؟
بگم که من شاید یکی از دلایلم ترس باشه چون از هر فصل بجز الکترو شیمی 50-70 تا تست زدم 
ولی تو ازمونا نمیتونم بزنم
و فک میکنید مهندسی نفت قبول میشم ؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> دوستان نظر دیگه ای ندارن ؟
> بگم که من شاید یکی از دلایلم ترس باشه چون از هر فصل بجز الکترو شیمی 50-70 تا تست زدم 
> ولی تو ازمونا نمیتونم بزنم
> و فک میکنید مهندسی نفت قبول میشم ؟


دوست عزیز دوستان این همه راهنمایی کردن بهتره به جای این همه الاف بازی بری بشینی بخونی
و من الله توفیق

----------


## AccessDenied

نمیدونم تلف کردن وقتو برا تو چی توضیح دادن ولی من دارم درسمو میخونم 
و اینم وقت تلفی نمیدونم چون یه راه مناسب میتونه تو وقتم صرفه جویی کنه 
خیلی بیشتر از اونی که دارم اینجا صرف میکنم که شاید نیم ساعنم نشده 
اینم از من گوش کن که با خرکاری کردن به هیچ جا نمیرسی هوشمندانه کار کن

----------


## vahyd

> دوستان سوال دیگه بنده این هست که با این درصدا شانسی برای قبولی در رشته های مهندسی و یا مهندسی نفت دارم ؟؟


اگه درصدات این باشه تو کنکورم ( مخصوصا ریاضیت که عالیه ) راحت 3 رقمی میاری ! 

تخمین رتبه کنکور سراسری

----------


## Ollare

افرین دوست من باقدرت ادامه بده
من سال کنکورم توی این ایام روزی 17ساعت خوندم رتبم نجومی جابجاشد،بطوریکه کسی باورنمیکرد!

----------


## tabrizcity

> نمیدونم تلف کردن وقتو برا تو چی توضیح دادن ولی من دارم درسمو میخونم 
> و اینم وقت تلفی نمیدونم چون یه راه مناسب میتونه تو وقتم صرفه جویی کنه 
> خیلی بیشتر از اونی که دارم اینجا صرف میکنم که شاید نیم ساعنم نشده 
> اینم از من گوش کن که با خرکاری کردن به هیچ جا نمیرسی هوشمندانه کار کن


*والله همه برات یه راهی پیشنهاد دادن بازم دنبال راه فراری منظورم بد متوجه نشو قصد بد ندارم ولی بشین بخون باور کن هیچ رازی نداره کنکور با دنبال راه و چاره گشتن فقط وقت خودتو تلف می کنی اونایی هم که هی میگن کنکور راه داره و چاه داره به خاطر منفعت خودشون میگن تو بشین بخون همین و در ضمن فعلا شما هستین که با 16 ساعت خر کاری می کنین*

----------

